# Pioneer Premier RS-A1 Pure Class A Amplifiers



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Not my add...but nice set of amplifiers!!

Pioneer Premier RS-A1 Digital Pure Class A Amplifiers!Elite , ODR ,PRS ,DEX! | eBay


----------

